# Erlangen Meilwald



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2016)

Servus zusammen,

jetzt muss ich schon mal blöd fragen welche Vollpfosten den halben Meilwald anfangen umzuschaufeln?
Reicht es nicht das der Rahtsberg gesperrt ist, meint Ihr es wird besser wenn ihr im Meilwald jetzt anfangt damit?

Wo früher schöner Waldboden und Wurzeln etc. waren ist jetzt nur noch doofer Sand ...


----------



## lowfat (11. September 2016)

Wo denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2016)

Ich mach Morgen oder am Dienstag mal Bilder davon ... 

War heute in Kalchi, da waren die "Streckenbauer" auch fleissig .... 
An dem Graben wo mal ein Brettersteg drüber war, gehts nun fast senkrecht runter .... Ich würde für den Aushub einen Bagger benötigen ...
den hier meine ich, den Brettersteg hat ja irgendwer schon vor längerem entfernt gehabt und nebendrann hin einfach hingeschmissen 




 

Naja und den Trail (Postenlinie) welchen man von der ERH6 aus erreicht , den habens auch verbreitert im oberen Abschnitt wo es dann runterwärts geht ... auch nur noch Sand.


----------



## microbat (11. September 2016)

wann warste denn zuletzt dort?
Die heftigen Regenfälle in den letzten zwei Monaten haben viel Sand bewegt...
...und die Erdbewegungen, welche ich bisher sah waren nicht von Menschenhand.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (11. September 2016)

@topolino

von wo redest Du, Meilwald oder Kalchi?
Meilwald war ich das letzte mal heute am frühen Morgen und Kalchi am mittleren Nachmittag ...

Wie blöd muss man sein ...... sich beim schaufeln auch noch zu filmen






Kein Wunder das früh Morgens um halb 9 ein schlecht gelaunter Jäger mit geschultertem Gewehr einem den Weg kreuzt an der Blockhütte ... (silbernes Auto, Mann mittleren Alters) der meinte ob den Radfahrern das vorhandene Angebot nicht ausreichen würde .... ich saß auf der Bank an der Y- Kreuzung.


----------



## microbat (11. September 2016)

Ich meine die "fahre nur Schotterwege" Zone.
Der Meilwald ist (für mich) geografisch uninteressant. Blöd wäre es trotzdem, wenn wenige für alle Restriktionen erbuddeln.


----------



## lowfat (12. September 2016)

Das sieht (leider) nach ein paar Kiddies aus, die nicht wirklich umreissen, was sie tun


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

Hier hat man ordentlich geschaufelt, die Kurve ist jetzt viel breiter und richtig sandig, mir ist nicht bekannt das starker Regen Wurzeln abhackt.






Und wer viel schaufelt hat auch viel Durst und Hunger









Warum nehmt Ihr euren Müll nicht einfach wieder mit bis zum nächsten Mülleimer?
Denkt Ihr so werden die Verhältnisse Jäger, Förster, andere Waldbenutzer und Mountainbiker besser?


----------



## TheFroggy (13. September 2016)

oh man, kapier ich nicht solches Verhalten! Bekommt man heute nicht mehr im Unterricht beigebracht das die Natur Schützenswert ist?


----------



## lowfat (13. September 2016)

Das ist nicht im meilwald, sondern im tennenloher Forst. Was es nicht besser macht! Der Müll liegt dort schon länger. sieht eher nach einem Pennerpicknick aus.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (13. September 2016)

Meilwald komme ich erst morgen früh hin ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (14. September 2016)

Warum soll der Müll von MTBlern kommen? Ich gehe z.B. davon aus, dass die Jungs, die da im Video den Steinsprung präpariert haben, nicht mengenweise Bier abkippen. Also zumindest nicht beim Radfahren.
Mit ständiger Vermüllung hat z.B. das Waldstück zwischen BMX-Bahn und Schulzentrum Spardorf zu kämpfen, oder der Wanderparkplatz unterhalb des Haus der Jäger am Meilwald (ggü. BMX-Bahn), aber mit Radfahrern hat beides nichts zu tun.
---
Ansonsten sind ja nun die Schulferien rum, insofern werden die Buddelaktivitäten wohl nachlassen...


----------



## lowfat (14. September 2016)

Sehe ich auch so zumal an die Stelle im Tennenloher Forsts in der Nähe einer Strasse/Wanderparkplatz liegt. Dort habe ich schon viele Nicht-Biker getroffen. Machen wir's kurz: Das zeug liegt da schon länger. Ich werde den Müll demnächst mitnehmen und gut ist.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (14. September 2016)

@2nd_astronaut 
die Bilder stammen aus "Kalchi", das Video ist ausm Meilwald ...

@lowfat 
ich habe dort noch nie "nicht-Biker" angtroffen ausser vorne bei den Bienenstöcken, da liegt immer ein und der selbe Sonnenanbeter in seinem Liegestuhl


----------

